# Need help in identifying a WW2 Film



## Karbine (May 22, 2005)

I rememeber at least 5 years ago seeing a film about a pilot of a V1 he had to test them and flew the one of the first piloted V1s and it crashed and he died and then someone else took over.

Any ideas what this film was called love to see it again


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 22, 2005)

Sounds like "Operation Crossbow" to me. Was made in the sixties and starred George Peppard and Sopia Loren. Check out www.imdb.com for more info.


----------

